# West Virginia Fall Competition 2011 (name?)



## nlCuber22 (May 4, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to let you know that we've got a venue and date secured for a competition in Clarksburg, WV on September 17. My dad and I are still talking to Jim about the details and we probably won't have everything decided for a little while but I wanted to get an idea of who might come, and also some competition name ideas. (West Virginia Open sounds boring to me) Any ideas?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (May 4, 2011)

That's a 6 hour drive for me, Ethan, so I'm thinking that's a no go


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 4, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> That's a 6 hour drive for me, Ethan, so I'm thinking that's a no go


 
C'mon, I came to your comp


----------



## FatBoyXPC (May 4, 2011)

My finances will come largely into play for that, and a week or two before this I'll be in Chicago. I'll see what I can do, but still, 6 hours is quite the drive for me


----------



## teller (May 4, 2011)

I will almost certainly be there.


----------



## Bryan (May 4, 2011)

East Kentucky Open.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 4, 2011)

Something with Rice Crispies in the title.

Depends on the events, and if I had somewhere to stay Friday AND Saturday (if you do have multi attempts which IIRC you were considering), than I'll be much too tired to drive home (5 hours after a long day is extremely hard for me and Eric). If you don't have multi attempts then I probably will not be coming. Well, it reduces my chances of coming considerably.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 4, 2011)

teller said:


> I will almost certainly be there.


YES 


Bryan said:


> East Kentucky Open.


Might as well be, since nobody knows West Virginia is a state.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (May 4, 2011)

Heh, have this in Boone county instead of Clarksburg and maybe you got yourself a deal


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 4, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Heh, have this in Boone county instead of Clarksburg and maybe you got yourself a deal



You don't wanna meet Jesco.


----------



## Kian (May 4, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Might as well be, since nobody knows West Virginia is a state.



It's not.

Article IV, Section 3- "New States may be admitted by the Congress into this Union; but *no new States shall be formed or erected within the Jurisdiction of any other State*; nor any State be formed by the Junction of two or more States, or parts of States, without the Consent of the Legislatures of the States concerned as well as of the Congress."

The federal government did not recognize secession and deemed the CSA, including Virginia, to be "states in rebellion", not a separate nation. The federal government just decided to convienently ignore this section of the Constitution. 

Verdict: West Virginia is not a state and it owes Virginia a lotttt of money in back taxes.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 4, 2011)

If it's not a state, but it owes Virginia (making it seperate from Virginia) then what is it?


----------



## Kian (May 4, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> If it's not a state, but it owes Virginia (making it seperate from Virginia) then what is it?


 
The faux government of West Virginia has collected taxes for years that should be owed to Virginia.


----------



## chris410 (May 4, 2011)

If I'm not at the track I'll try to make it out.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 4, 2011)

Kian said:


> The faux government of West Virginia has collected taxes for years that should be owed to Virginia.


 
It's still recognized by the US government as a state, even if it's statehood is technically illegal. So it IS a state.


----------



## Kian (May 4, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> It's still recognized by the US government as a state, even if it's statehood is technically illegal. So it IS a state.


 
*Its* statehood is definitely illegal, and yes it's obviously recognized as state. My comment was meant as a passing note regarding you mentioning that people didn't know it was a state while I reflected on why that's mildly ironic. There's nothing to argue here.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 4, 2011)

Kian said:


> *Its* statehood is definitely illegal, and yes it's obviously recognized as state. My comment was meant as a passing note regarding you mentioning that people didn't know it was a state while I reflected on why that's mildly ironic. There's nothing to argue here.


 
Okay, I misunderstood you then. (*common mistake for me* :/)


----------



## tke444 (May 4, 2011)

White Trash Red State Sh*thole Hoedown 2011

I live in Upshur and go to Fairmont...I suppose you could count me in, though I have never been to a competition.


----------



## Bryan (May 4, 2011)

Appalachian Open


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 4, 2011)

Bryan said:


> Appalachian Open


 
Thank you! I think I'll use this one.


----------



## EricReese (May 4, 2011)

Do you know what events?


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 4, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Do you know what events?


 
Right now we're looking at: 
2x2 Speedsolve (2-3 rounds)
3x3 Speedsolve (3 rounds)
4x4 Speedsolve 
3x3 One-Handed (2-3 rounds)
Pyraminx
3x3 Blindfolded

I'll hold 5x5 and Clock, and Megaminx as tentative events (which of them depends on interest) and I'll probably give multiBLD and FMC attempts to those who want them (they'd have to be willing to miss an event or two).


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 5, 2011)

Dude I live in Clarksburg, MD.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 5, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> I'll probably give multiBLD and FMC attempts to those who want them (they'd have to be willing to miss an event or two).


 
Have my babies.

I'll get this out early, could anyone possibly house me and Eric Saturday night? Friday night too would be great. Can provide some money possibly as "rent" if you would want it.


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 5, 2011)

YES. I can probably go to this one.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 5, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Have my babies.
> 
> I'll get this out early, could anyone possibly house me and Eric Saturday night? Friday night too would be great. Can provide some money possibly as "rent" if you would want it.


 
You can stay at my place as far as I'm concerned. My parents don't care. We have a big couch. :3

Oh, and don't worry about "rent".


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 5, 2011)

Magic


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 5, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> You can stay at my place as far as I'm concerned. My parents don't care. We have a big couch. :3
> 
> Oh, and don't worry about "rent".


 
Ah <3 Thank you Ethan.


----------

